

Request for Reviews on my new django site: whatzo.com - mykol
http://www.whatzo.com

======
nimrody
It's very similar to the StackOverflow type of sites. Except, perhaps, that no
discussion is allowed, and questions aren't tagged/labeled.

The one problem I see with these sort of sites is that if they aren't focused
on a subject (or somehow let the user specify interesting topics like Quora
does), it's very difficult to find relevant questions to answer.

Otherwise, very nice work.

------
mykol
thanx nimrody for the comment. i'll take note of this.

